# pioneer vsx-818 reciever overload error



## Bmtt

I have a pioneer vsx-818 that wont power up. I found out that if you push tune+ and auto surr for 2 sec. it will tell you whats going on. It says "amp err overload". Is there a way to reset or does it require repair. I have solder skills if it a part that needs replaced. I just need to know what part it is. Thanks for the help

Burke


----------



## fergi

Here's an earlier link to someone who had a similar problem

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-receivers-processors-amps/16898-my-vsx-818v-k-overloads.html

One respondent says he fixed his problem by doing a reset. That may not be possible if you can't power up at all. 

Check your speaker wires where they connect to your amp. Sometimes a strand of wire can cause the amp to shut down.


----------



## lcaillo

Disconnect the speakers and turn the unit off and back on. If it still occurs try a service reset, which will require the service manual. If that does not work contact a Pioneer servicer as the unit will need repair and they are seldom easy to fix if you are not very familiar with these kinds of units.


----------

